# Macarena "Molona", la bella e inteligente diputada de VOX se convierte en la estrella fulgurante del partido de Abascal



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Jun 2019)

*Así es 'Molona', la única mujer del equipo negociador de Vox*
En un tiempo récord, la abogada del Estado Macarena Olona, a quien algunos compañeros han apodado cariñosamente como 'Molona', se ha convertido en una figura clave dentro del partido liderado por Santiago Abascal





El líder de Vox, Santiago Abascal (c), junto a la secretaria general del grupo parlamentario, Macarena Olona (d), y el senador de Vox, Francisco José Alcaraz. _Efe_
ALIZADOhace 6 horas
El radar profesional de *Macarena Olona* (Alicante, 1979) nunca había detectado la política como un sector al que dedicarse. Pero tras una exitosa trayectoria como abogada del Estado en la que llegó a ser considerada un ariete contra ETA, sintió la llamada de *Vox*.
MÁS INFO






La secretaria general de Mercasa dimitió a cambio de explicar al juez las irregularidades de la empresaLa secretaria general de Mercasa dimitió a cambio de explicar al juez las irregularidades de la empresa
En concreto, la de *Santiago Abascal *e* Iván Espinosa de los Monteros*, que fueron los artífices de su fichaje por el partido el pasado mes de marzo. Quien se hiciera conocida en el *País Vasco* por luchar contra los actos de homenaje a los presos etarras y por investigar de qué modo estos podían pagar los costes de sus atentados, ahora pasaría a ser la encargada de liderar la lista al *Congreso de los Diputados* por *Granada*.
En un tiempo récord, '*Molona*', apodo con el que algunos compañeros le han _bautizado_ haciendo un guiño a su nombre, se ha convertido en una figura clave dentro de la formación. Las elecciones generales le otorgaron un escaño, es secretaria general del *Grupo Parlamentario de Vox* en la *Cámara Baja* y la única mujer que forma parte del equipo negociador que busca cerrar pactos con el resto de fuerzas parlamentarias.


> Son días de tiras y aflojas entre partidos y Olona trata de adaptarse a su nuevo rol sin desprenderse de una carpeta blanca con el rótulo 'Por España'



Son días de tiras y aflojas entre partidos y *Olona* trata de adaptarse a su nuevo rol sin desprenderse de una carpeta blanca con el rótulo '*Por España*'. La lleva por los pasillos, a la mesa de negociación con el Partido Popular y a las ruedas de prensa. Al fin y al cabo, *España* es la principal motivación que, según explica, le ha llevado a bajar al barro de la política institucional. 
"*Es un honor servir a España*", asegura la abogada del Estado, cuyo entorno la define como "disciplinada, jerárquica y empática". "Mi profesión es otra, esto es temporal, pero es el momento adecuado para servir a un país que me duele. He sido testigo de hechos dolorosos y, por la posición que ocupaba, me ha sido imposible alzar la voz", reconoce a este diario.





Macarena Olona. _EFE_
*Paso por el País Vasco*
A* Olona* le "dolió" su paso por el *País Vasco como abogada jefe del Estado. *Allí estuvo desde 2011 a 2017. Además de armar jurídicamente recursos contra la realización de homenajes a los presos de* ETA* y de investigar el modo de hacer efectiva la responsabilidad de los etarras a la hora de pagar las indemnizaciones de sus atentados, la alicantina presentó más de un millar de recursos contencioso-administrativos contra ayuntamientos y leyes.
Por ejemplo, en contra de la ausencia de banderas españolas visibles en las fachadas de más de ochenta consistorios o de que algunas corporaciones redactasen sus comunicaciones internas en euskera. Participó en los procedimientos judiciales en los que el Estado reclamaba la devolución de ayudas públicas obtenidas por el *PNV* y que se habían traducido en despilfarros. También denunció en la *Fiscalía*unas supuestas irregularidades en la *lonja de Pasaia*.


> Recurrió la ley vasca de víctimas policiales en 2017. Pero el Gobierno retiró la objeción un año después, cuando ella ya había abandonado la región



En 2017, recurrió la *ley vasca de víctimas policiales*, aprobada un año antes. Pero el* Gobierno* retiró la objeción un año después, cuando ella ya había abandonado la región. Si sus defensores la consideran un "azote de la corrupción en algunas instituciones vascas", sus detractores no dudan en tildarla de "facha". Un calificativo con el que la alicantina no se siente identificada.
"Defender la unidad de España y la bandera española no es ser facha. Yo nací en democracia y no tengo ninguna nostalgia de tiempos pasados", aclara. En agosto de 2017 salió del *País Vasco*. En octubre de ese mismo año se le concedió la *Orden al Mérito Civil de la Guardia Civilen la Categoría de Cruz con Distintivo Blanco*.
Fuentes de la Abogacía del Estado atribuyen su marcha de la región a las "cesiones" de la llamada 'operación diálogo' activada por la vicepresidenta *Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría* a finales de 2016 con *Cataluña* y, en cierto modo, con la citada comunidad autónoma: "Había que intentar calmar a las fuerzas nacionalistas y Olona era incómoda".


> Iván@ivanedlm
> https://twitter.com/ivanedlm/status/1118462376385368065
> 
> Y por cosas como esta, Macarena Olona es la más molona! @Macarena_Olona
> ...




221 personas están hablando de esto




*Investigación en Mercasa*
Después llegó a la secretaría general de *Mercasa*, empresa pública que presta servicio al conjunto de la cadena alimentaria. Otro asunto "doloroso" del que *Olona* no salió bien parada. Recibió el encargo de investigar la existencia de unas comisiones ilegales por valor de hasta 20 millones de euros y, tras 15 meses de trabajo, le tocó declarar en la Audiencia Nacional.
Según informaron a _Vozpópuli_ fuentes de la institución, a Olona le comunicaron su cese antes de que diese detalles, pero finalmente presentó su *dimisión voluntaria* a cambio de que le permitiesen acudir a su cita con el juez. Allí señaló como responsables del sistema ilegal de Mercasa a los gestores anteriores. Es decir, a cargos designados tanto por el *PP* como por el *PSOE*.
"Hay políticos que confunden a los abogados del Estado con abogados del Gobierno", denuncia. Todo este caldo de cultivo es el que le llevó a dar un paso al frente. "Mi familia se lo ha tomado con cierto miedo. *Ahora estoy en el disparadero mediático*, pero también puedo tomar decisiones y dejar a un lado el silencio", explica esta alicantina que tiene como referente de valentía a su madre. 


> Hay políticos que confunden a los abogados del Estado con abogados del Gobierno"



Después de *Mercasa*, pasó por la Abogacía del Estado ante los*Juzgados Centrales* de lo contencioso-administrativo y por la asesoría jurídica de diversas entidades. Justo antes de alistarse en las filas de Vox, trabajaba en la *Sociedad Pública Estatal Sepides*. "Dimití en marzo porque me enamoré del proyecto. Fue un cruce de caminos. Las personas adecuadas llegaron en el momento justo. Me sentía preparada", asegura Olona.
Con *40 años recién cumplidos*, el nuevo fichaje estrella del partido liderado por Abascal asegura que "ni la formación es de ultraderecha ni son machistas". "Nos han llegado a equiparar con *Bildu* y no se sientan con nosotros a negociar. Sinceramente, esta falta de respeto me produce tristeza", dice la alicantina.
Poco después de conseguir su escaño, *Olona* anunció que espera su primer bebé, al que su grupo parlamentario llama de broma "el becario". "Para el futuro de las nuevas generaciones quiero una *España* unida en la que exista una solidaridad real. No quiero que haya privilegios dependiendo de los territorios y me gustaría que se respetasen las tradiciones y se valorase tanto la libertad como a las familias", concluye.


----------



## vagina salvaje (6 Jun 2019)

eso es una mujer y no las cerdas que van en otros partidos


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Jun 2019)

up


----------



## El Gran Cid (6 Jun 2019)

Cabrón iba a abrir este hilo .Molona es una auténtica heroína


----------



## cujo (6 Jun 2019)

Una mujer inteligente


----------



## Bestiaju (6 Jun 2019)

Igualita que las Irenas y su compaña. O las sociatas de partido que no saben hacer ni la o con un canuto a parte de ponerse las rodilleras.... 

Por cierto ¿Está preñada? Joder que melones se le van a poner......


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Jun 2019)

Bestia_Parda dijo:


> Por cierto ¿Está preñada?




o se está pegando el murazo.


----------



## JoseGZ (6 Jun 2019)

p


Bestia_Parda dijo:


> Igualita que las Irenas y su compaña. O las sociatas de partido que no saben hacer ni la o con un canuto a parte de ponerse las rodilleras....
> 
> Por cierto ¿Está preñada? Joder que melones se le van a poner.



parece que sí Olona, defensora de polis, gestora anticorrupción y ahora negociadora de Vox


----------



## vividor (6 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o se está pegando el murazo.



joder.... Buenas ubres!!


----------



## Brigit (6 Jun 2019)




----------



## Hobbesiano (6 Jun 2019)

una fascista para el siglo XXI.

este país nunca aprenderá.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Jun 2019)

vividor dijo:


> joder.... Buenas ubres!!



se ven caídas con sujetador, desnuda los pezones deben apuntar en sentidos contrarios.


----------



## Mecagüento (6 Jun 2019)

Abogada del estado, no cumple mis sencillos objetivos para volver a votar de no ser abogado ni funcionario y trabajar en la privada.
Que pase el siguiente.


----------



## vividor (6 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> se ven caídas con sujetador, desnuda los pezones deben apuntar en sentidos contrarios.



No te pongas exquisito...


----------



## CarneconOjos (6 Jun 2019)

Que buen fichaje para Vox inteligente,lista, y atractiva. Es mas joven que yo, además tiene un nombre precioso "Macarena por España" me encanta.

Me gustaría trabajar por España de secretario personal de ella


----------



## m4wz (6 Jun 2019)

Está ahora mismo en el canal 24h


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (6 Jun 2019)

Los está masacrando en el debate


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o se está pegando el murazo.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Jun 2019)

joder, mas que abogada parece fiscal, que manera de gritar.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2019)

La musa de burbuja.info


----------



## kudeiro (6 Jun 2019)

calla puto maricón


----------



## Oda (6 Jun 2019)

Tú no has visto una capadora antigua en tu vida, ni sabes cómo se hace... te doy una pista: primero hay que provocar una doble torsión testicular.


----------



## CarneconOjos (6 Jun 2019)

Tiene madera de una gran mujer. La he visto ahora mismo en el 24H. Y como reparte la Psoe y los Proetarras han salido calentitos


----------



## Ono Sendai (6 Jun 2019)

El que usó contigo?


----------



## Evangelion (6 Jun 2019)

Es espectacular en todo, los ha masacrado sin piedad, a todos los de la izquierda incluyendo el presentador


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2019)

Lo mismito...


----------



## Ryu (6 Jun 2019)

Vídeo?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Jun 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> La musa de burbuja.info



No, la musa de burbuja siempre será nuestra "queridísima" Maje.


----------



## damnit (7 Jun 2019)

me quedo con la arquitecta


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Jun 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> up



@calopez que pasa tio?? Osea que el op tiene que reflotar el hilo y ya lo pones en 'es tendencia'. No te das cuenta Calopez que es patetico como promocionas descaradamente los hilos sobre vox de ciertos foreros??


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Jun 2019)

damnit dijo:


> me quedo con la arquitecta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 116111



Es superñona y repelente.


----------



## Sr. deperro (7 Jun 2019)

Da confianza que gente con la preparacion de esta señora y como segun dice ella misma, esten en este proyecto por ideales. Podrian estar ganando pasta y se enmierdan en politica por lo mismo que muchos estamos despotricando por internet.

Encima es un cañonazo de morena que tiene que follar toda seria con los ojos abiertos.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Jun 2019)




----------



## lowfour (7 Jun 2019)

Bella? Debe ser un error y queríais escribir "Velluda". Madre mía, los voxemitas estáis muy carentes. Desafortunadamente la política que está mas buena es la lazi de Elisenda Alamany... seguida de Clara Serra. En Ciudadanos también hacen casting para entrar, hay unas cuantas que están bien. Pero la molona esta? joder menuda charo empoderada, esa te mete un jenaro que flipas.


----------



## lowfour (7 Jun 2019)

Y de acuerdo que la Rocio Monasterio tiene algo bastante morboso, ese tonito repipi del opus, esa sonrisa falsa... Tuve un amorcete juvenil así... de juventudes del PP. Era un amor imposible y por eso más apasionado.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> se ven caídas con sujetador, desnuda los pezones deben apuntar en sentidos contrarios.



Viendo su firma de usted... no será que está demasiado acostumbrado a excitarse con la Pasionaria y ha perdido la noción de lo que es una Hembra?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Jun 2019)

Aquí el vídeo de la Diosa derroyendo a batasunos, sociatas, veletas y guarremitas

La noche en 24 horas - 06/06/19 - RTVE.es


----------



## gabrielo (7 Jun 2019)

Gangrel dijo:


> No, la musa de burbuja siempre será nuestra "queridísima" Maje.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 116082



maje que guapísima es la psicópata de belleza anda empatada ni mas ni menos a Elisa mouliaa


----------



## ElCalvo (7 Jun 2019)

Desde luego dotes no le faltan...

Pero nada bueno apunta... abogada del estado, los reyes de la puerta giratoria. Una Soraya versión 2.0


----------



## lowfour (7 Jun 2019)

Sabéis de algún chamán que haga exorcismos lazis? Es pera un amigo...


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2019)

lowfour dijo:


>



Está muy buena. Profundamente equivocada pero muy buena.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Jun 2019)

Así es, en cambio tu puta madre es gorda y fea..


Y puta


----------



## Debunker (7 Jun 2019)

eso es una mujer y no las de unidas podemos y sociolistas cuyo odio al hombre rebasa el sentido común, la justicia, la igualdad y la convivencia destruyendo la familia y la sociedad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Jun 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Desde luego dotes no le faltan...
> 
> Pero nada bueno apunta... abogada del estado, los reyes de la puerta giratoria. Una Soraya versión 2.0




pues hasta el momento sólo ha trabajado de funcionaria, entre otras cosas destapando casos de corrupción de la SOE en Gandalucía y del PNV en Vascongadas


----------



## NeoGoldstein (7 Jun 2019)

Menudo fichaje: preparada y con un puestazo que deja para dedicarse a la política por vocación.
Que Vox se deje de toreros e improvisaciones y siga formando un buen equipo de personas serias, como esta mujer, y los resultados irán llegando, no tengo duda.


----------



## ElCalvo (7 Jun 2019)

Cachirulo deperro dijo:


> Da confianza que gente con la preparacion de esta señora y como segun dice ella misma, esten en este proyecto por ideales. Podrian estar ganando pasta y se enmierdan en politica por lo mismo que muchos estamos despotricando por internet.
> 
> Encima es un cañonazo de morena que tiene que follar toda seria con los ojos abiertos.



Pasta la ha ganado... es la que tiene más cash de todos los diputados y un Porsche Panamera... ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Espectrum (7 Jun 2019)

La verdad es que las mujeres de Vox todas tienen pinta de ser mujeres de verdad. Duras, inteligentes y femeninas


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Jun 2019)

Desencantado dijo:


> Viendo su firma de usted... no será que está demasiado acostumbrado a excitarse con la Pasionaria y ha perdido la noción de lo que es una Hembra?



no se deje llevar por primeras impresiones, mi admiración por Doña Dolores es solo platónica.

de verdad que la tipa esta no es nada atractiva, ni para un voxero hetero.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (7 Jun 2019)

Que cabrones en OX, ponen a una tía por su valía en lugar de por tener vagina, mira que son fachas


----------



## CaraCortada (7 Jun 2019)

Aparte de todo su bagaje ya escrito aqui a mi me gusta que una mujer diga en un mitin "no queremos un país de hombres castrados". Vox no tiene muchos fichajes femeninos pero los que tiene hasta ahora dan mil vueltas a la competencia.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Jun 2019)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (7 Jun 2019)

Joder, los ha laminado.


----------



## C6005500 (7 Jun 2019)

Eres un pedazo de mierda mal olienta hijo de la gran puta. Que peste a hijo puta tienes que echar mugroso. Tus mensajes cada vez rezuman más a mugroso comemierdas. Seguro que luego eres un pringado de mierda que no tiene ni media hostia. Subnormal no se puede ser más cipote.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Jun 2019)




----------



## mecaweto (7 Jun 2019)

Coño, la profe de catequesis de la carpetita. Otra mujer florero de Gilead.


----------



## Brigit (8 Jun 2019)

Lo único que no me gustó es que interrumpió demasiado, pero tuvo varios puntazos, como ese momento que recuerdan en uno de los comentarios de youtube que le dice a uno de ERC "Porque no tengo complejos y te llamo golpista a la cara, y te digo que estoy muy satisfecha de que se haya tendido la petición de Vox y tus diputados no vayan a cobrar un euro... Y te lo digo de frente, mirándote a los ojos". Con toda la chulería. 

Lo que sí se nota en los debates en los que hay alguien de Vox, como en este caso o con Víctor Sánchez, es que el resto escucha atónito como alguien se sale del redil y se atreve a decir lo que piensa, a bocajarro, sin postureo, como dijo ayer Molona. Como tienen un discurso diferente, se quedan todos sin saber qué responder.


----------



## A.B.C. (8 Jun 2019)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> *Así es 'Molona', la única mujer del equipo negociador de Vox*
> En un tiempo récord, la abogada del Estado Macarena Olona, a quien algunos compañeros han apodado cariñosamente como 'Molona', se ha convertido en una figura clave dentro del partido liderado por Santiago Abascal
> 
> 
> ...



*Le deseo un clamoroso éxito*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Jun 2019)

*Rocío Monasterio va a ponerse celosona....*


----------



## Bestiaju (8 Jun 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> Coño, la profe de catequesis de la carpetita. Otra mujer florero de Gilead.



Veis esta es la diferencia entre los hombres y las mujeres. Entre los fachas y los progres. 

Cuando se trata de progres tienen que tirar de las fantasías neuróticas de una solterona zumbada de principios de los 80 que darían para un manual de psiquiatría por sí solo. Un culebrón vergonzante que solo atrae a una panda de tarados. Lease el cuento de la doncella.

En cambio cuando son hombres los que escriben producen cosas como "1984", "rebelión en la granja" o "un mundo feliz".

Es el pensamiento debil, de la progresía. Hombres feminizados que convierten juego de tronos o fantaías castrantes como la de netflix en referencias políticas.

Por eso odiais a VOX no dais el nivel, vuestros únicos "argumentos" son puyitas infantiloides contra las caricaturas que vosotros mismos os fabricais a tal efecto.

Sois patéticos.


----------



## Carlx (8 Jun 2019)

El otro día la vi en un debate y dio bastante pena la histérica esta...

No debió de tomarse la pastilla ese día. 

¡Ni Dios ni amo!


----------



## Bestiaju (8 Jun 2019)

Brigit dijo:


> Lo único que no me gustó es que interrumpió demasiado, pero tuvo varios puntazos, como ese momento que recuerdan en uno de los comentarios de youtube que le dice a uno de ERC "Porque no tengo complejos y te llamo golpista a la cara, y te digo que estoy muy satisfecha de que se haya tendido la petición de Vox y tus diputados no vayan a cobrar un euro... Y te lo digo de frente, mirándote a los ojos". Con toda la chulería.
> 
> Lo que sí se nota en los debates en los que hay alguien de Vox, como en este caso o con Víctor Sánchez, es que el resto escucha atónito como alguien se sale del redil y se atreve a decir lo que piensa, a bocajarro, sin postureo, como dijo ayer Molona. Como tienen un discurso diferente, se quedan todos sin saber qué responder.



Victor Sanchez es otra liga.... es un jodío tiburón. Huele la sangre y no tiene piedad.


----------



## mecaweto (8 Jun 2019)

Bestia_Parda dijo:


> Veis esta es la diferencia entre los hombres y las mujeres. Entre los fachas y los progres.



De ahi solo aciertas en que soy hombre, el resto nada.



> Cuando se trata de progres tienen que tirar de las fantasías neuróticas de una solterona zumbada de principios de los 80 que darían para un manual de psiquiatría por sí solo. Un culebrón vergonzante que solo atrae a una panda de tarados. Lease el cuento de la doncella.



Que descojone, por un momento me he temido que, con década equivocada, te estabas refiriendo a Ayn Rand y La rebelión de Atlas.



> En cambio cuando son hombres los que escriben producen cosas como "1984", "rebelión en la granja" o "un mundo feliz".



Y El club de la lucha, no lo olvides.



> Es el pensamiento debil, de la progresía. Hombres feminizados que convierten juego de tronos o fantaías castrantes como la de netflix en referencias políticas.
> Por eso odiais a VOX no dais el nivel, vuestros únicos "argumentos" son puyitas infantiloides contra las caricaturas que vosotros mismos os fabricais a tal efecto.
> Sois patéticos.



Una pregunta, ¿por qué toda la ralea de extrema derecha siempre buscáis explicaciones freudianas para todo? Supongo que tenéis el coco con tantas desviaciones vergonzosas que Freud viene muy bien como excusa para todo.

Sobre la Maca: hasta ahora solo la he visto dando escolta a un Comandante de Vox con una sonrisa congelada en 1941 y mostrando una carpeta con un mensaje simple. Supongo que esa es la función que le han encomendado en el partido. Por curiosidad he visto el debate del otro día y he podido comprobar que se estaba desfogando, con vocecita chillona y estilo de verdulera popio de Celia Villalobos, del silencio que le impondrán de puertas para dentro en las reuniones del partido-secta. Digamos que es una abobada del estado bastante inferior a Bolita de Azufre.


----------



## gabrielo (8 Jun 2019)

Desencantado dijo:


> Está muy buena. Profundamente equivocada pero muy buena.



tiene buen culo para sodomizar


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Jun 2019)

Otra putona del OPUS.


----------



## lowfour (8 Jun 2019)

gabrielo dijo:


> tiene buen culo para sodomizar



Tengo foto de su culo que el otro día estaba tomando unas cerves en BCN y apareció la plana mayor de los golpistas lazis en libertad. Ahora la subo. Es un poco paticorta.


----------



## Decipher (8 Jun 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Otra putona del OPUS.



Tu eres mas de chaperos


----------



## Bestiaju (8 Jun 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> De ahi solo aciertas en que soy hombre, el resto nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que no acierto hombre, un tipo que alude a series progres y marujiles como "argumento" político es el colmo de la perspicacia e independencia.... que pone el club de la lucha a la altura de 1984 solo porque ha visto la peli supongo. 

Para luego quedarse en una mera crítica al aspecto de la criticada y hacer una referencia Freud sin venir a cuento para intentar hacer pasar tu mierda de mensaje por algo con más enjundia..... jajajaja

Lo dicho PATETICO chaval, igual entre los progres vendes algo, pero aquí no das el nivel... y se te nota mucho.


----------



## mecaweto (8 Jun 2019)

Bestia_Parda dijo:


> Claro que no acierto hombre, un tipo que alude a series progres y marujiles como "argumento" político es el colmo de la perspicacia e independencia.... que pone el club de la lucha a la altura de 1984 solo porque ha visto la peli supongo.
> 
> Para luego quedarse en una mera crítica al aspecto de la criticada y hacer una referencia Freud sin venir a cuento para intentar hacer pasar tu mierda de mensaje por algo con más enjundia..... jajajaja
> 
> Lo dicho PATETICO chaval, igual entre los progres vendes algo, pero aquí no das el nivel... y se te nota mucho.



Bastante infantil defensa. No entiendo porque os pone tan nerviosos El cuento de la doncella a los fascistoides, si representa vuestro mundo ideal: no izquierdistas, no feministas, no gayers, no aborto, negros controlados, paz social,... 

No me jodas que de El club de la lucha hay peli. Que bien, la pongo en la mula. Espero que no sea tan floja como la adaptación de 1984. A ver alguien tiene cojones a adaptar Fantasmas.

De la criticada solo puedo hablar lo que he visto: que la han encomendado ir a la izquierda del líder enseñando la carpeta y que para una vez que la he oído abrir la boca en un debate de terceras figuras era para bajar el nivel del discurso con el estilo histrionico propio de Vox. Si me invita a cenar en su piso franco del Opus quizá pueda darte mas datos.

Los progres me odian mucho más de que tu podrás odiarme, porque tu les das risa, pero yo les doy miedo.


----------



## Bestiaju (8 Jun 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> Bastante infantil defensa. No entiendo porque os pone tan nerviosos El cuento de la doncella a los fascistoides, si representa vuestro mundo ideal: no izquierdistas, no feministas, no gayers, no aborto, negros controlados, paz social,...
> 
> No me jodas que de El club de la lucha hay peli. Que bien, la pongo en la mula. Espero que no sea tan floja como la adaptación de 1984. A ver alguien tiene cojones a adaptar Fantasmas.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja sí tu das un miedo que espanta, con tus puyitas sobre el opus, series de TV y "conocimientos de literatura". 

Aquí no hay nada que defender, solo un tonto de baba que se cree muy ocurrente por llamar a una tipa que le cae mal por sus ideas políticas, opusina y "becaria".

Y ya está, no te des tantos aires que no tienes con que sustentarlos.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jun 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo mismito...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 116049



Son de la misma especie??


----------



## tocafa (8 Jun 2019)

Y el arco para tirar flechas en la selva panchito.


----------



## mecaweto (8 Jun 2019)

Bestia_Parda dijo:


> Jajajaja sí tu das un miedo que espanta, con tus puyitas sobre el opus, series de TV y "conocimientos de literatura".
> 
> Aquí no hay nada que defender, solo un tonto de baba que se cree muy ocurrente por llamar a una tipa que le cae mal por sus ideas políticas, opusina y "becaria".
> 
> Y ya está, no te des tantos aires que no tienes con que sustentarlos.



Caramba, pareciera que te has enamorado y la oxitocina te ofusca. Tanto que usas el ad hominem contra aquel a quien acusas de usar el ad hominem.

En fin, otro tontela más que defiende la ciudadela medio derruida de Vox...


----------



## Decipher (8 Jun 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Son de la misma especie??



No son ni del mismo planeta.


----------



## Bestiaju (8 Jun 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> Caramba, pareciera que te has enamorado y la oxitocina te ofusca. Tanto que usas el ad hominem contra aquel a quien acusas de usar el ad hominem.
> 
> En fin, otro tontela más que defiende la ciudadela medio derruida de Vox...



Es más simple aún que eso.... simplemente no soporto a los farsantes y obviamente no estoy hablando de VOX.


----------



## mecaweto (8 Jun 2019)

Bestia_Parda dijo:


> Es más simple aún que eso.... simplemente no soporto a los farsantes y obviamente no estoy hablando de VOX.



Joder que triste es detestarse a sí mismo. Si fuese cristiano te compadecería.


----------



## Bestiaju (9 Jun 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> Joder que triste es detestarse a sí mismo. Si fuese cristiano te compadecería.



Pero como en lugar de cristiano eres retrasado, solamente te dedicas a hacer el payaso y para de contar.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Oct 2022)

tremendo fiasco


----------



## _V_ (3 Oct 2022)

Este hilo ha envejecido de puta madre.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 Oct 2022)

Nunca ha sido bella. Y lo de inteligente...lo dejamos en tener buena memoria para aprobar la oposición.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2022)

Coño, fui yo el que presentó a Olona a los Burbujistas


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Tiene madera de una gran mujer. La he visto ahora mismo en el 24H. Y como reparte la Psoe y los Proetarras han salido calentitos




¿Tú ahora no eres rojo?


----------

